# OLD STEREO - NEW SINGLE - ALBUM RELEASE PARTY JUNE 13th - OTTAWA



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

My band Old Stereo has just released the first song from our upcoming album. The song is Angel and the album is entitled What It's All About.
We're having an album release party at Cafe Dekcuf in Ottawa on Saturday June 13th.

Here's a link to hear/download the song (FREE)
https://oldstereoband.bandcamp.com/track/angel


and here's the Facebook event page for the album release.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397364160591408/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great song Shawn. Unfortunately, I'll be out of town on June 13th. Good luck with the new album.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Really enjoyed that tune! Good luck with the album and the launch party!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

great tune. I saw you guys are in the Jazz fest lineup as well.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.
We're playing at the Ottawa Jazz Fest on June 25th.
It's a free lunchtime show at city hall.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicely done, as a group you sound like some of the first songs you posted here, yet you're different. I guess the best way to put is you've evolved, your developing your own sound and character as a group. I'll keep an eye out for your new album. Now if you ever happen to get out here to the land of silk and money, B.C. post a notice here on GC, maybe we'll get a chance to see you guy's perform live.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great song! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Missed this while i was away over the pond, REALLY like it, best of luck Shaun !!!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for listening guys. Glad you're digging it. Really looking forward to our EP release tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Great tune Shaun! I'll try and catch your set if I can.


----------

